# Out of left field?



## foreverymoment (Nov 2, 2007)

I think this is where to put this...if not, please accept my apologies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is my first actual thread post on specktra...

So, I went in to get a palette and the face brush set today and was told to bring in my application on Monday to my local (read: only one in the state) counter!  I totally wasn't expecting it but they all say that the manager has asked numerous times for names for people to hire for freelance...and they've been saying my name SO much...

I know that I'm going in all black, heels, straightened hair...very professional looking...but what do I do for my makeup?! LOL.  Any tips for ANY aspect of this process would be so helpful...not just on makeup...but the hiring process in general.

Thanks guys!!!  SO MUCH!


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 2, 2007)

For makeup, just do what you usually do, and pay attention to the products and techniques you use (just in case they ask.) Using colors from more recent collections may also help as well.


----------



## pinkhandgrenade (Nov 4, 2007)

And make sure your hands look good--as in no hangnails and lots of cuticles and stuff.

You need clean hands if you expect to be working on people's faces.

Wear all black, look professional, but be a little trendy.  You don't need to wear a full on suit.

And makeup.  If you want to use bright colors, fine, but use maybe one bright color.  Don't do something like chrome yellow on your lid with electric eel in the crease and lot's of intense black eyeliner and lashes.  Sure, it looks hot--for going out...  Maybe do something bright with something less intense.  And you don't want to be too plain either.  Haha.  As long as your makeup is perfect, you should be fine.

GOOOOODLUCK.


----------

